
Parents shouldn't spy on their kids - wowsig
http://nautil.us/issue/55/trust/parents-shouldnt-spy-on-their-kids-rp
======
mooreds
So, the tldr is: you shouldn't spy on your kids, but the social pressure to do
so is enormous. In some cases it can hurt your kids and in others it can help.
The best way to handle it is to ask your kids about what you want to know.

In other words, technology is transforming how adolescents pull away from
parents as much as it is everything else, and we still don't know what we are
doing.

------
Powerofmene
This article could be summed up with: start talking WITH your children at a
young age and continue to do that throughout their life and you will know more
than you would find via snooping. Invasion of privacy will damage your
relationship and simply cause the child to be more secretive and aloof.

